# Next thatgamecompany title to be multiplatform



## Krory (Feb 11, 2013)

Jenova Chen went after venture capital funding for their next title, and he's succeeded. Saying he feels personally responsible for the leagues of frustrated gaming students who feel they won't have a place in the industry when it comes to thoughtful, provoking, or artistic games, Chen wants their next game to be a blockbuster but on their terms. He wants to prove to these people that thatgamecompany's kind of games can be a commercial and financial success, and part of this means - to Chen - going multiplatform (as he believes limiting to one console hindered what they could have accomplished in success with Journey).

This does go against the grain of some employees, namely former president Kellee Santiago, saying they have no intent of going after blockbuster titles to avoid the pressure of sales... but he kind of has a point. A myriad awards is beyond pleasant, but money keeps you in business. Considering the revelation that they went bankrupt before Journey was released for sale, it shouldn't be surprising (they say they made all their money back and then some, but not on the scale of a game like Minecraft). I'd like to be the optimist and say this won't discredit or damage their ingenuity and integrity (as it sounds like Chen hoped that going multiplatform would be enough), but hey... what do I know. In the article he mentions trying to take a step above Journey in terms of "player connection." So just sounds to me like they're doing it for all the right reasons, but you know what they say about good intentions. Although I've never experienced tgc's games, I hope they remain above that dreadful stigma.

The article talks about this and more - goes more in-depth about what they wanted to achieve with games like Cloud and Flower, and Chen still shows his appreciation for Sony's support and leniency when it came to working on Journey. 


*Spoiler*: _Article_ 





			
				Polygon said:
			
		

> Travel for the creator of Journey is, not unironically, a trial. And it's not just travel, it's anything that doesn't involve work these days.
> 
> Jenova Chen seems slightly distracted, almost lost in thought when I come upon him in a Vegas meeting room at the DICE summit this week.
> 
> ...








EDIT: Here's  with an interview with Chen, talking about how they lost people at tgc because of their bankruptcy and how some others were paid half-salary for half a year. Same premise as the other article, making comparisons to Pixar.

Also, tagged the quote of the article just to shorten the post down. Was a pretty long one **.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 11, 2013)

I don't know whether to take your ass seriously, or troll the living fuck out of this thread...

The amount you actually put into typing all that is making me re-think my plan of action.


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2013)

Do whatever you please. Thought someone might care.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 11, 2013)

Ever since seeing footages of Journey I've been interested in their games, too bad they were PS exclusives, so good luck to them and looking forward whatever they come up with.


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> Ever since seeing footages of Journey I've been interested in their games, *too bad they were PS exclusives*, so good luck to them and looking forward whatever they come up with.



At least whatever they have planned for the future you might be able to experience, though.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 11, 2013)

Yeah, hopefully. Would have been cool to get Journey on pc though


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2013)

Looks like can expect the title on the likes of iOS and Windows 8, as Chen has recently spoken about how 

Voices his concerns with lack of tactile feedback for touch controls (and not having the same feel as a joystick) but since they're looking to go multiplatform, it has to be taken into consideration and the popularity of these things can't go ignored.

Oh my.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 12, 2013)

>complains about avoid restrictions and requirements for bigger games

>immediately tries to shoehorn touch controls into the game


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2013)

Chen has remarked on how he sees potential in the free-to-play (read: microtransaction) format... but Kickstarter, not so much.



> Jenova Chen, co-founder of thatgamecompany and creator of games like Flower and Journey, is often cited as a pioneer of the modern industry. Accolades in no way equal dollars however, and going forward Chen hopes that his games can retain the emotional core that earned him his fan base while also drawing in the profit-centric side of the gaming industry. One potential route that he's exploring is free-to-play gaming.
> 
> "This is definitely where the money is flowing," said Chen speaking to GamesIndustry International. "I think free-to-play is both exciting and also really dangerous. So we're still testing out what will go there. How are you going to make people feel emotion when they're constantly on guard that you're manipulating them to make money?"
> 
> ...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 16, 2013)

Journey was epic.. I am sold.. 




Krory said:


> Looks like can expect the title on the likes of iOS and Windows 8, as Chen has recently spoken about how
> 
> Voices his concerns with lack of tactile feedback for touch controls (and not having the same feel as a joystick) but since they're looking to go multiplatform, it has to be taken into consideration and the popularity of these things can't go ignored.
> 
> Oh my.



wait what? 




Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> >complains about avoid restrictions and requirements for bigger games
> 
> >immediately tries to shoehorn touch controls into the game



This 





blockbuster my hairy ass, unless they're going after angry birds kinda thing


----------



## Corruption (Feb 16, 2013)

I still haven't played Journey, maybe I should do that.


----------



## Krory (Apr 8, 2013)

You know... the one with microtransactions that'll be on mobile platforms.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2013)

I'll likely pirate this and play it when taking a shit.. then again, I'll likely not, cuz i still have my 3DS for longer shit sessions


----------

